
Why Some Americans Won’t Move, Even for a Higher Salary - eplanit
https://www.nextgov.com/cio-briefing/2019/06/why-some-americans-wont-move-even-higher-salary/157494/
======
masonic
Blogspam of

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20071433](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20071433)

